# Shovelers Needed McHenry and Lake County



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

In need of dependable people that can work on a 24/7 basis. Own transportation prefered but not nec. Weekly pay and fuel benefit available. If interested email ,[email protected]


----------



## Kevin003 (Nov 15, 2005)

sent you an email


----------



## snobandit (Dec 17, 2008)

Also sent you an e-mail. I can start tonight.


----------



## snobandit (Dec 17, 2008)

*Ready to work.*

Called around 2pm, left message. Hoping.


----------

